# Toy Bin/Shelf - unfinished



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my third completed wood project. It's my nephews 1st birthday and has no where to store his toys so my mom wanted me to build this clone for him. Wound up costing me half to build it in FAS poplar than to buy it MDF.

I made soooo many mistakes on this. The major one was that I just got my first table saw, the miter slide "looked" like it was set at zero, but in reality, it was at like 2 degrees so not one of the pieces is square. Lessons learned I guess. Still came out alright.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks great to me and I am sure that your nephew won't notice any of the flaws (features). I am anxious to see what it is going to look like once it is finished. Are you planning to paint or stain?


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

My dad's going to stain it expresso :thumbdown:

And you're right, he'll probably add more "features" within a week.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful! 

For a kid's room, I'd end painting it.

I'm going to hide this thread from my wife or she'll want me to make a couple like it! :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those look very nice. They'll be perfect for storing kids stuff. I may use that design for a project the OL is wanting me to work on.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work. I'm sure it will come in very handy.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Had to scroll down fast or the wife would want half a dozen of these for her classroom... It looks good and at least you learned from the "flaws".


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks great from my house! Make sure it gets screwed to the wall cause it will be used as a ladder.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Old61 said:


> Looks great from my house! Make sure it gets screwed to the wall cause it will be used as a ladder.


 
Yep hansmike, Old61 has absolutely got that right ... my wife was horrified after I put in a bookcase/headboard for my son (a LONG time ago) and this is what HE decided it was for:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Your construction, by the way, looks really great. I'm sure the kid won't notice any angular imperfections at all and will get terrific use out of (but Old61 and and I are SERIOUS about screwing it to the wall !)

Paul


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

phinds, that is an awesome picture.

Thanks for all your feedback! I'll bring it up to my brother in law to screw it to the wall. I'm hoping since there is no shelf on the bottom, he'll be more reluctant to climb it... Nah, he'll find a way.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

My kid needs one! Are the plans copyright and if not will you share? 

SteveEl

PS I join the choir about anchoring that thing. Jumping from the top is one thing, but its the climb that bothers me. Those little butts have a lot of leverage sticking way out during the ascent.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Sure, I can share. Give me a few days to put it on the computer with pretty MSpaint pictures and I'll post it over in the plans section. It's a pretty simple design, mostly butt joints secured with nails.

Just to let you know, because they're stackable, the top piece will always be 3/4" overhanging the bottom piece in the back. I just used a couple metal brackets I found at the hardware store to hold the 2 pieces together. I suppose you could modify the plans and remove the back bottom rail to make it flush, but then you wouldn't be able to use the top piece on its own.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

hansmike said:


> phinds, that is an awesome picture.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback! I'll bring it up to my brother in law to screw it to the wall. I'm hoping since there is no shelf on the bottom, he'll be more reluctant to climb it... Nah, he'll find a way.


Yes, he will.

That pic wasn't all that hard to get since Robert kept it up for quite a while (I think it was until my wife got home :icon_smile.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

One of the most fantastic things about woodworking, is the ability to never stop learning. I've learned so much this summer and I feel great every time I learn something new. Most of my screw ups are major. So major that the project has to be scrapped. I'm really glad that you were able to learn some valueable lessons on this project and still manage to produce a fantastic looking piece. I really like the design with the open concept boxes at the bottom and top shelves for displaying either books or favourite toys. Great job. I'm sure the little guy will love it.
Can't wait for the next project.


----------

